# Palm Coast in September



## Jrob4989 (Jul 1, 2017)

I'll be heading down to Palm Coast in late September and I'm wondering how the surf fishing is that time of year. We went to Flagler beach last year during spring break and stunk it up pretty bad so I'm hoping this year will be a little better. If you guys have any tips or general info it would be greatly appreciated because I can't find much searching google or previous posts on the forum.


----------



## Jrob4989 (Aug 15, 2017)

Anyone?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 15, 2017)

I've never fished right there, but I know you will be in the middle of a fishing frenzy if you can capitalize on the mullet run.
My personal style would be chasing big reds on the beachfront and in and around inlets from a boat. (along with shots at Tarpon). Also time for the big flounder inside and near the inlets. And probably a pretty good fall run of pompano in the surf also.
eNVy...
I think you will be far enough south to run into some major snook in those locations also...
Best of luck, please report...


----------



## Jrob4989 (Aug 15, 2017)

Now you're getting me excited. Unfortunately I won't really have the time to get out on a boat since it's a family trip so I will be limited to surf fishing. I'll let you know how it goes I'm just trying to get some ideas on what I could expect. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Snookpimpin (Aug 16, 2017)

anytime in the fall is a good time to fish in florida I live two hours south of there but would imagine its the same, all your inshore fishing will be about to peak as the mullet run gets cranking up. your a lil early for the macks, pomp, and blues bite but they tend to be mixed in all over the beach


----------



## Jrob4989 (Aug 17, 2017)

When you say inshore would that include surf or more so the bays and backwater areas? Sorry if this is a dumb question but I'm fairly new to the whole saltwater thing.


----------



## flgahunter114 (Aug 31, 2017)

Near the inlets would be best. Just north of Palm coast is matanzas inlet. Will be people all over catching big reds with a few in the slot. Like stated above will be flounder hanging all around too.


----------

